# Mansion H, Lancashire - August 2012



## Crocodile Hunter

Having heard so much about this place including some recent information that it was all boarded up and the having the builders in, well I had to go and take a look for myself. 

So a little history.

Built in 1869, the owner's continued to live there until she died a few years later in 1896. The house passed on again to another relative who lived there until about 1903. The house and its contents were then sold out of the family.

Lancashire County Council operated a care home for the elderly at the house until some time in the 1980s. The home was sold in 1993 and was turned into a hotel and function venue. The company that owned the property was dissolved on June 2009 and the hotel was closed. 

The house is safe enough to walk around without issues, every room is trashed but some more than others and there's still plenty of detail to be captured. Hope you enjoy the images.

CH


----------



## pabala

Love the ghostly figure on the stairs, nice touch


----------



## Lucky Pants

skeleton key said:


> Processed indeed but the best pics ive seen of this gaff yet
> Cracking stuff
> About time this one's history was told



Totally agree .


----------



## SeffyboyUK

A good one this place is. You've shown it well in your pics too. Nice one


----------



## UE-OMJ

I almost didnt recognise it at first, but have to agree with the others, this is a really good report on this place.


----------



## Ninja Kitten

without a doubt...best pics of this place ive seen...good one


----------



## flyboys90

Superb photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander

agree with everyone else here, winning shots especially the intro shot love the way it looks like its sitting on a grassy rug


----------



## Carlh

wow, great pics and amazing location !


----------



## Pen15

Agree with all the above !!

Top Notch


----------



## Sshhhh...

Great set of pic there! Its a nice little mooch here, i especially like the staircase and the features in the hall


----------



## Crocodile Hunter

Thanks guys and girls. I appreciate your comments. My images are processed (not HDR'd but CS6 and Nik Colour Efex) but I tend to try and retain an element of subtly about them. Glad that they hit the spot. I'll return again soon to shoot more images.


----------



## TranKmasT

Not bad but you I take it you batch processed all of these before uploading to flickr. This has messed up the resize on the portrait style pictures. This lets it down IMO.


----------



## WiNgNuTz

Looks like an amazing location, some excellent shots there too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crocodile Hunter

No batch processing regarding the size TranKmas although not all images are the standard 4" x 3" size hence why some of the image look slightly different to each other.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber

I don't understand why these places are held-on-to and let go to ruin rather than sold. Even if the sales price was low, it would be more than what they'll get after it's a worthless shell.


----------



## birdinanaviary

Excellent set of pictures, really bring something different to the place


----------



## SNAKEBITE

Brilliant pictures.
I was not too impressed at first with the "processed" look but I am coming round quickly.
They have what I call a "stem punk" look about it!

I cannot believe the place has only been deserted for 3 years, it seems to have gone down hill quickly!


----------



## PreciousStones

Another beauty left to crumble away, so sad. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## chapmand

Excellent photos there, love the features that have been left in there


----------

